# Post Spaying Personality Changes



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey Folks

I had Gunnr spayed last week, Thursday, an was just kind of interested in any personality, or physical changes folks have noticed in their female Vizsla's following Spay surgery. Teka, My other Vizsla was spayed a few months back, and the surgery seemed to calm her down just a bit. She's still a little toughie though. 

I've had V's for a number of years, but they've all been boys. The girls are a new experience for me. So, any insight would be mucho appreciated.


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

My girls are both getting spayed this week, so I am also interested in hearing people's replies.


----------



## englishvizsla (Nov 28, 2008)

We have a male. Ferdie, who we also had castrated last week at 9 months. The vet told us he should calm down a little but also told us to watch out for weight gain and even asked us to consider switching to a food specifically for neutered dogs. Is this something that could also happen to females or just a male thing? At the moment I have trouble keeping the weight on him so I'm hoping it shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

It's actually a myth that dogs gain weight just because they are spayed/neutered. Many people just assume that's the cause, but most people feed too much. They also tend to give their dogs less exercise after they are fixed. That's the combo that makes a dog gain weight, not the surgery itself. 

(I work at a vet clinic)


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

It's been 5 days since Mischa's spay. We haven't been able to walk her for longer than 5 minutes or so at a time and I am amazed at how well she is behaving. I asked the vet for a mild sedative and we gave them a couple times as a precaution but it's been two days sedative free and she hasn't been too crazy. She had a mild vizsla moment today but it ended quickly. 

She's also been more cuddly. I remember asking about the difference between males and females and reading how females are much more independent which has been true but I now have the cuddly V I've always wanted. I hope it stays this way.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 6, 2010)

We had Gidget spayed last July at 9 months and haven't noticed any personality changes. She is the same lovable girl that she was before the surgery.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Tizane was spayed at around 10 months of age. She is now a year and eight months. She has calmed down some, but she still has v moments both in the house and out. She did gain some weight but it was purely due to being spoiled with people food and less exercise in the hot summer months. Since it is cooler now we are getting out for our long runs again. Also, people food is no longer an option for her so she is starting to get her figure back. She is absolutely a lover girl who loves cuddles as much as she ever did. She is still an attention hound although she is more vocal since spaying than she was before. I have started having to spray her with a water bottle because she barks at everything now( birds, squirrels, toads, leaves on the ground.) Lol. She did act a little needier for about two or three months after spaying.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

We didn't have anything marked with Rosie (just as affectionate/playful, etc), but she was fearful of going to daycare after her spay operation. That could just be because she had spent a week home and was no longer used to separation, not sure. I do wonder though if her overall anxiety increased around that time.


----------

